# Canada Goose - Really?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am seeing these Canada Goose winter jackets everywhere. Unless there is a knockoff brand I am wondering what the deal is. With a starting price of around $600 and up whats the deal man? They can't possibly be that good or that much better than jackets priced way less.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Maybe they're just really trendy right now? I'd have to ask my brother. He worked in the head office for a fashion place for a few years so he would know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

they're the status symbol for rich high school/university kids. Basically it, as far as I can tell. I see lots of them around London.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a jacket at giant tiger 4 winters ago just because it was $7.99. I should take a pic. 

Dumb ass people willing to pay that price. I will say that some have such insecurity about themselves that they believe this kind of statement is their " ticket to ride"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> they're the status symbol for rich high school/university kids. Basically it, as far as I can tell. I see lots of them around London.


Another company laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Made in Canada, WORN AROUND THE WORLD*
I say "Good for Canada Goose". At least their not made in China. Something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Hopefully, their not counterfeit.

_From their website:_
_Like many world-leading brands, our success has led to our products being copied by counterfeiters. Unfortunately, it's all too frequent that we're asked if a counterfeit website is real, or hear a story about someone who accidentally purchased a counterfeit parka online. Protect yourself and those you care about by buying only authentic Canada Goose products from an authorized retailer. If you're concerned about a website selling counterfeit merchandise, paste the URL below to check. You will never see current Canada Goose products discounted by any authorized retailer. If it seems too good to be true, it probably is._


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I posted awhile back about this.

Someone contributed a pic of an old school style jacket they made that looked superior to the ones now in terms of quality.

I bought a North Face jacket at an outfitter out in Algonquin for a huge discount. He mentioned that the North Face fill and general quality is much better than Canada Goose (which they also sell).

Don't get me wrong - if there was something actually to them (i.e. they provided an undeniably superior protection to cold weather), I would buy them without question.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Probably a lot of them you are seeing are knockoffs....I even get ads for the fake ones on my Facebook feed.

Personally, I wouldn't wear them out of fear of being branded an aging hipster


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

A few years back I found a full length Canada Goose Parka at a local thrift store. It was an early one so the logo wasn't as pronounced as on the new ones. It was way to warm for Southern Ontario Winters so I sold it. They are a quality product and still made in Canada. That's getting rare these Day's.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Their Expedition Parka has been standard issue on Canadian Film sets for decades. A couple of stores even offer discounts to IATSE Union members.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Canada Goose jackets have always been expensive. Even before it became a fad. Really good jackets actually sell around that price range too. I got my wife an expedition jacket a couple of years ago and she loves it. It's light and keeps her warm. BTW, Canada Goose jackets NEVER go on sale. If you see a store selling them at a discounted price, it is guaranteed fake. I also have a friend who works at the Alert station up north and she told me most people who work there have Canada Goose jackets.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another company laughing all the way to the bank


And what's wrong with that? It's nice to see a Canadian success story.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I made it through the last two winters here without one and last year was absolutely brutal cold. Thermal underwear cost me about $80. I suppose if I was going to climb mount everest I could see dropping a grand on one


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I made it through the last two winters here without one and last year was absolutely brutal cold. Thermal underwear cost me about $80. I suppose if I was going to climb mount everest I could see dropping a grand on one


What did you buy to put over the Thermal Underwear?
I always found layering was the key. Merino wool being one of my favorites. I would never spend $1000 on a Canada Goose Parka as I don't need one. But if I lived up North and worked Outdoors I would definitely own one. Having the very best of any product line is always going to be expensive. No matter what the product.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For the first time in many years I have a winter jacket. It was a gift I received for my birthday, good to minus 30, tracking chip in case of avalanche. It's a beaituful jacket, but made in China. I doubt it cost anywhere near what a Canada Goose would.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I have one of the Canada Goose bombers and love it. I bought it at the beginning of winter in 2014. It's the warmest coat I've ever had, and that includes Columbia and North Face stuff.

I hate the cold and get cold very easily. Winter for me is normally layering up like the Michelin man and always ending up too hot on subways, etc. With the Goose, I can basically just wear a dress shirt underneath, throw the coat on with a scarf and gloves and I'm good-to-go in anything down to -10. Colder than that, I can throw a light sweater on. It saves me having to wear a ton of clothes and makes life a lot easier for me. 

As for the price, you get what you pay for. I've paid $300-400 for coats more than a couple times. They've all lasted years. Same with shoes/boots. If I can get many years of use out of it, why not? Besides, we spend thousands of dollars on gear, so why not spend a fraction of that on something practical?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've got one of the original "Snow Goose" parkas I inherited from my dad. It's got to be 30 years old now. Back when they used to put the label on the inside. High quality and super warm, even in sub minus 40 degree weather.

There are definitely knock offs out there, but those people are missing the point. There is nothing stylish about a winter parka so why would anyone pay for a knock off stuffed with cheap Chinese chicken feathers.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hollowbody said:


> I have one of the Canada Goose bombers and love it. I bought it at the beginning of winter in 2014. It's the warmest coat I've ever had, and that includes Columbia and North Face stuff.
> 
> I hate the cold and get cold very easily. Winter for me is normally layering up like the Michelin man and always ending up too hot on subways, etc. With the Goose, I can basically just wear a dress shirt underneath, throw the coat on with a scarf and gloves and I'm good-to-go in anything down to -10. Colder than that, I can throw a light sweater on. It saves me having to wear a ton of clothes and makes life a lot easier for me.
> 
> As for the price, you get what you pay for. I've paid $300-400 for coats more than a couple times. They've all lasted years. Same with shoes/boots. If I can get many years of use out of it, why not? Besides, we spend thousands of dollars on gear, so why not spend a fraction of that on something practical?


Comparing similar jackets from north face and Canada goose.

It's psychological:
------------------------------------------------

The Big Technical Differences



Down

First of all, I have to say that both jackets are very well insulated. From Edmonton to Montreal, I’d have no problem recommending either to a customer. The Gotham II Jacket uses goose down with a fill power of 550, while the Canada Goose Chiliwack uses duck down with a fill power of 625.

A note on down: a higher fill power number means the coat contains a higher quality down and therefore less is needed to obtain the same level of insulation. Goose down is generally more efficient in terms of warmth than duck down. However, duck down is sturdier and performs a bit better in humid climates. This means it can be used with thicker nylon fabrics. For example, if a thick nylon is used with goose down, the feathers will tend to compress and won’t keep the heat in as effectively. It’s then a question of deciding which compromise is best: light nylon fabrics which are more compact but less sturdy, or strong exterior nylon fabrics that can withstand abrasion.

In both of these cases, these two jackets are equally warm.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Comparing similar jackets from north face and Canada goose.
> 
> It's psychological:
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


Makes sense. My Columbia jacket felt HUGE on me, and while my Canada Goose is definitely a big, puffy winter coat, it's nowhere near as massive as my Columbia was and fits much better than the similar bomber-style down jacket from Columbia. My North Face was a lighter winter jacket with a fleece layers and top shell, not down, so I can't compare that.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Canada Goose is literally "Fleecing the rich."


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

They are nice coats....but I use insulated coveralls


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can buy an insulated jacket from DeWalt for much less.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Never seen Canada Goose Jackets out here on the west coast. Not cold enough and too wet. If someone did wear a Canada Goose Jacket daily as a fashion statement, the down would probably never dry out. I wonder what rotting duck feathers smells like?

I loved Pioneer 100% wool coats with the double sleeves, back and shoulders. Then there were the melton cloth wool pants and Sorel feltpack boots. Also made in Canada. Still have the Sorels I purchased in 1981 when I lived in Smithers, BC. Pioneer wool disappeared 30 years ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This s is what I have. Waterproof, breathable fabric with membrane at the wrists and waist.

Good to -30. Equipped with RECCO advanced rescue system.

It's super comfortable and love light. It think of t's actually a ski jacket s it's quite flexible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wileyone said:


> What did you buy to put over the Thermal Underwear?
> I always found layering was the key. Merino wool being one of my favorites. I would never spend $1000 on a Canada Goose Parka as I don't need one. But if I lived up North and worked Outdoors I would definitely own one. Having the very best of any product line is always going to be expensive. No matter what the product.


Years ago I found a Carhartt sweater I guess you would call it. Got it in the states and it has an inner lining in it. It is THE warmest thing I have ever owned. No wind will go through it. Since then I have searched high and low whenever I see Carhartt stuff and I have never seen another one like it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Years ago I found a Carhartt sweater I guess you would call it. Got it in the states and it has an inner lining in it. It is THE warmest thing I have ever owned. No wind will go through it. Since then I have searched high and low whenever I see Carhartt stuff and I have never seen another one like it.


I outfit my employees in Carhartt and Stormtech. I wear a Carharrt spring/fall jacket in winter and love it. Check out http://www.carhartt.com/ for the sweater and let me know if you see it. My supplier (Balsam Promotions) will bring it in for you, if you can't order off the site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I outfit my employees in Carhartt and Stormtech. I wear a Carharrt spring/fall jacket in winter and love it. Check out http://www.carhartt.com/ for the sweater and let me know if you see it. My supplier (Balsam Promotions) will bring it in for you, if you can't order off the site.



Looks a bit like this one but I have seen many sweaters over the years but they are never like this one. This has like a mesh inside and in between the mesh and the sweater is some kind of lining or extra layer of material. Whatever that is, is what I believe makes it wind proof.

http://www.carhartt.com/products/ca...Paxton-Heavyweight-Crewneck-Sweatshirt-100620


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

They are warm...ill give them that...lifetime waranty on mine too...

Mine was a gift though...i have a hard enough time spending 10% of that price though...

Budda is right though...its university status...spring/summer its lulus and hunters...winter its lulus, canada goose and uggs...

I always think its funny that you see the girls wearing these $800 warm winter coats in -30 temp with lulu leggings...top half hot, bottom cold...makes sense


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks a bit like this one but I have seen many sweaters over the years but they are never like this one. This has like a mesh inside and in between the mesh and the sweater is some kind of lining or extra layer of material. Whatever that is, is what I believe makes it wind proof.
> 
> http://www.carhartt.com/products/ca...Paxton-Heavyweight-Crewneck-Sweatshirt-100620


I'll talk to the owner tomorrow. He owes me a solid. Maybe they've got some old stock kicking around.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> I've got one of the original "Snow Goose" parkas I inherited from my dad. It's got to be 30 years old now. Back when they used to put the label on the inside. High quality and super warm, even in sub minus 40 degree weather.
> 
> There are definitely knock offs out there, but those people are missing the point. There is nothing stylish about a winter parka so why would anyone pay for a knock off stuffed with cheap Chinese chicken feathers.


I remember my Dad too having one made by a Company in Winnipeg called Blue Goose.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am seeing these Canada Goose winter jackets everywhere. Unless there is a knockoff brand I am wondering what the deal is. With a starting price of around $600 and up whats the deal man? *They can't possibly be that good or that much better than jackets priced way less.*


They are probably owned by Gibson or possible Fender.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> They are probably owned by Gibson or possible Fender.


I expected you to pick on the marketing, in a way you did, but also involving Gibson and Fender..., brilliant. 

50 points


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I work a fair bit in the arctic and these are standard equipment for a lot of folks. Most of the Northern Stores and Co-ops are stocked. I doubt they are sold in Iqaluit or Qikiqtarjuaq as a fashion statement. That said, I personally have no use for one in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

theyre a funny item to me, as they really do seem more about function than fashion, other than the conspicuous label.
I doubt many guys are getting turned on by a woman because shes wearing a parka.
I hope theyre around when my daughter is old enough to date, as I would have no objection to her wearing a parka.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wileyone said:


> And what's wrong with that? It's nice to see a Canadian success story.


Success for that company, not for Canada.

As far as I have been able to check, there's nothing new under the sun. Isn't the purpose of winter jackets to protect people from low temperatures?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

amagras said:


> Success for that company, not for Canada.


Why not? A successful Canadian company is success for Canada as it generates revenue. Good for the economy.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> Why not? A successful Canadian company is success for Canada as it generates revenue. Good for the economy.


Pardon my ignorance. My knowledge on economy is less than basic.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

amagras said:


> Success for that company, not for Canada.
> 
> As far as I have been able to check, there's nothing new under the sun. Isn't the purpose of winter jackets to protect people from low temperatures?


To me if it keeps Canadians working it's a success for Canada.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Now why the heck does that Aston Martin cost more than that Kia. They're both cars.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

One is transportation, the other, more.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have an golden goose made in Canada wonderful down jacket

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lordy, I have a goose-down coat that must be almost 40 years old. Made in Canada and sporting an Eaton's label. Still super-warm - so much so that I seldom wear it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

weren't they just in trouble for something not that long ago? i seem to remember something being mentioned in the news over the last couple of years.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> weren't they just in trouble for something not that long ago? i seem to remember something being mentioned in the news over the last couple of years.


TORONTO – An animal rights group has lodged a complaint against Canada Goose with the Competition Bureau of Canada.

http://globalnews.ca/news/1882396/animal-rights-group-files-complaint-against-canada-goose/[URL]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

exhausted said:


> Now why the heck does that Aston Martin cost more than that Kia. They're both cars.


1) because people are willing to pay that much for an AM, but not a Kia.
2) An AM makes some people feel like theyre James Bond (or more realistically, Jeremy Clarkson). A Kia does not.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

That's my point. Differences in real and perceived value as well as the differences in input.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

amagras said:


> Pardon my ignorance. My knowledge on economy is less than basic.


in a nutshell, theres 3 kinds of companies in Canada....Canadian owned (private/publicly traded), foreign owned, and Crown corporations.
The traditional belief is that a Canadian owned company is likely to be more stable, more profits staying in this country to be circulated, reinvested, etc....although its arguable that the actual differences between some Canadian owned /foreign owned companies may be less than once believed. Theres nothing stopping a Canadian business man like Eugene melnyk from sheltering his profits in offshore accounts in order to be "tax efficient", or outsourcing significant parts of business to other coumtries where labout is cheaper (Nortel in its heyday). Meanwhile, lots of foreign companies, such as Honda, Toyota, do have factories here, employ lots of Canadian workers and have been known to treat them well.
Id say the real value in Canadian business success stories is in Canadian morale, and building the "Canadian Brand" in a global presence to help establish a reputation a la "Those Germans always make good stuff...".


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

They just opened a new plant in Winnipeg. I think they're going to employ another 300 people. That's good for Winnipeg and for Canada. I guess if we all bought cheap Chinese coats we'd be super warm while we sit in our cold dark apartments hoping the Chinese government will save us.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought one of these for my wife. I think they're expensive, but I'm still a fan. We went to go look for coats, and everything we tried on was either super-practical (i.e. North Face / Columbia), but without any sense of style or fashion. On the other hand, there are lots of coats that are fashionable, but not practical or warm. Canada Goose is nailing the balance between the two perfectly, and that's why you're seeing them everywhere. They are practical and warm (some are saying even too warm?), and they are fashionable, in their own particular way. That's why they're used in so many movies - they make a certain statement.

Now, you can say it's just marketing, that style, fashion, and appearance don't matter, but it simply isn't true. Everything we buy (especially guitars!) has an element of fashion and appearance to them. Companies that offer a practical, working model can charge a certain amount for their product. Companies that are able to incorporate an intangible element of style or design are able to command a premium. In North America, we like to think we are so rational and logical in our purchases, so we resist this idea, even though our actions betray otherwise. In Europe, people are much more open to this, and they appreciate (and pay for) good design on top of practicality. This is true from furniture to kitchen utensils to cars.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

One more thing. I always think it's interesting when people compare the cost of textile products between North America and China. The textile industry in North America is pretty much destroyed. There's very little product being manufactured in North America any more, because people are not willing to pay what it costs for North American made products. We simply cannot compete with offshore labour ratees.

A few years ago there was an American and Canadian-led movement to have international fashion companies agree that all of their manufacturers had to pay workers a minimum wage of $1 per hour. That means that your Chinese or Indonesian made coat was made by people getting paid less than $1 an hour. This effort was unsuccessful, because the companies claimed they could not make a profit at those labour rates. 

My personal philosophy is that if I am buying something made by a human being paid less than $1 per hour, I am stealing from that person.

It's great that you can get a Chinese-made coat at a fraction of the price of a Canadian-made coat. And maybe the Canada Goose stuff is too expensive. I guess the question I'd ask is, how much more will you pay for a coat made by someone that's paid a fair wage? An extra $100? An extra $200? Nothing at all?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Duster said:


> I just bought one of these for my wife. I think they're expensive, but I'm still a fan. We went to go look for coats, and everything we tried on was either super-practical (i.e. North Face / Columbia), but without any sense of style or fashion. On the other hand, there are lots of coats that are fashionable, but not practical or warm. Canada Goose is nailing the balance between the two perfectly, and that's why you're seeing them everywhere. They are practical and warm (some are saying even too warm?), and they are fashionable, in their own particular way. That's why they're used in so many movies - they make a certain statement.
> 
> Now, you can say it's just marketing, that style, fashion, and appearance don't matter, but it simply isn't true. Everything we buy (especially guitars!) has an element of fashion and appearance to them. Companies that offer a practical, working model can charge a certain amount for their product. Companies that are able to incorporate an intangible element of style or design are able to command a premium. In North America, we like to think we are so rational and logical in our purchases, so we resist this idea, even though our actions betray otherwise. In Europe, people are much more open to this, and they appreciate (and pay for) good design on top of practicality. This is true from furniture to kitchen utensils to cars.


I guess Im one of those people that from a "style" perspective alone, cant appreciate the differences between a $200 "super practical" North Face parka
http://www.altitude-sports.com/en/t...-tnf-cx66-en?gclid=CNP1kpfEmsoCFQqpaQodVZINSA
and a $800. Canada Goose Parka.
http://www.canada-goose.com/ca/en/shelburne-parka-801688289615.html?gclid=CL7A4NnEmsoCFQaraQodbPUHAQ

neither seems overly stylish to me. I think the label is as integral to the products success as the alligator on a polo short.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Duster said:


> One more thing. I always think it's interesting when people compare the cost of textile products between North America and China. The textile industry in North America is pretty much destroyed. There's very little product being manufactured in North America any more, because people are not willing to pay what it costs for North American made products. We simply cannot compete with offshore labour ratees.
> 
> A few years ago there was an American and Canadian-led movement to have international fashion companies agree that all of their manufacturers had to pay workers a minimum wage of $1 per hour. That means that your Chinese or Indonesian made coat was made by people getting paid less than $1 an hour. This effort was unsuccessful, because the companies claimed they could not make a profit at those labour rates.
> 
> ...


That also goes for chinese made Guitars too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

"It's great that you can get a Chinese-made coat at a fraction of the price of a Canadian-made coat. And maybe the Canada Goose stuff is too expensive. I guess the question I'd ask is, how much more will you pay for a coat made by someone that's paid a fair wage? An extra $100? An extra $200? Nothing at all?"

That's an interesting question.
if all things were equal between the products, I would say Id be willing to pay 15-25% more for the fair wage product. Its hard to quantify really. Something cheap like a coffee, id be willing to pay more. but 400% more for an (assumed) equivalent product? no.

the other consideration when playing the ethical game is, if I/ no one buys the products from the country that underpays its workers, what happens to them, do they starve? its easy to stand on a moral high horse and boycott certain companies, but those decisions do impact real people. And I can tell you, the last thing a struggling business owner will think to do to save their business is increase wages.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are certain things I will pay a premium for. Tillie hats were one. I have an original Tillie hat that I purchased through a magazine ad about 30 years ago. it will last forever. Can't remember what I paid for it at the time but it was not cheap 30 years ago. 

In terms of the Canada Goose there are two types of buyers. One that really needs the protection and one that is buying it because all the other cool kids have them. The second group are fools IMO. 

You can put guitars into that category as well. There are tons of LP style guitars out there that are as good or better than Gibson. But some people have to have the name and they sure as shit are paying for it. Human nature and the companies play the game.

If you need weather protection for 30 below or whatever it may be than by all means spend the money. If you don't then I just cant see it. That's just my thoughts on it. That was the original idea of the jacket, protection, not fashion. It somehow got picked up by the cool people. Same as Apple IMO. 

To each his own, it's your money and you can spend it on whatever you want. Back when I had a lot of extra cash I dropped it on all kinds of shit I didn't need.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I guess Im one of those people that from a "style" perspective alone, cant appreciate the differences between a $200 "super practical" North Face parka
> http://www.altitude-sports.com/en/t...-tnf-cx66-en?gclid=CNP1kpfEmsoCFQqpaQodVZINSA
> and a $800. Canada Goose Parka.
> http://www.canada-goose.com/ca/en/shelburne-parka-801688289615.html?gclid=CL7A4NnEmsoCFQaraQodbPUHAQ
> ...


That's cuz both those coats ARE ugly 

The Kensington is where it's at for women's parkas. Not much looks as cool as it does, though there are some nice coats from Mackage that come close (same price tag, though).

Bottom line is some people want a coat that's functional AND fashionable. Why is that wrong? If they can afford it, why not?



GuitarsCanada said:


> There are certain things I will pay a premium for. Tillie hats were one. I have an original Tillie hat that I purchased through a magazine ad about 30 years ago. it will last forever. Can't remember what I paid for it at the time but it was not cheap 30 years ago.
> 
> In terms of the Canada Goose there are two types of buyers. One that really needs the protection and one that is buying it because all the other cool kids have them. The second group are fools IMO.
> 
> ...


This is a weird argument. There are also lots of LP style guitars that cost MORE than Gibsons do, and people buy those, too. If anything, in the coat world, Gibson would be like the premium standard coats you find at the Bay. Canada Goose would be more like boutique custom-shop stuff, like Suhr, etc.

Also, there was a time when Apple was aimed towards a specific market (photographers, video editors, audio, etc.), but that time has long since passed. While their products still excel in these areas, most of their sales come from iPhones these days and that's not because it's cool, it's because it's practical, intuitive and useful. They're slick and look cool as hell, which is why they're trendy and expensive, but they also WORK and work very, very well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> That's cuz both those coats ARE ugly
> 
> The Kensington is where it's at for women's parkas. Not much looks as cool as it does, though there are some nice coats from Mackage that come close (same price tag, though).
> 
> Bottom line is some people want a coat that's functional AND fashionable. Why is that wrong? If they can afford it, why not?


Hmm...I think you have a bigger Parka fetish than I do  they all look more or less the same to me...equally unsexy 








I don't think I ever said theres anything "wrong with that", I just think the idea that its so fashionable is grossly overstated. Theres a certain poseur-chic to it...ie pretending to be something we aren't....kinda like when those outback slicker coats from Australia were in style 20 years ago.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> That's cuz both those coats ARE ugly
> 
> The Kensington is where it's at for women's parkas. Not much looks as cool as it does, though there are some nice coats from Mackage that come close (same price tag, though).
> 
> ...


I can't buy the Apple argument. I got rid of my iPhone years ago and have used Android based phones since. There is not a single thing that these phones do not have that an iPhone does not have except about $400 difference in price. Both my current phone the Samsung S6 and my last one the HTC One we better than my iPhone. Now 10 years ago the iPhone was it, not anymore, not by a long shot. They are way overpriced


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Hmm...I think you have a bigger Parka fetish than I do  they all look more or less the same to me...equally unsexy
> 
> I don't think I ever said theres anything "wrong with that", I just think the idea that its so fashionable is grossly overstated. Theres a certain poseur-chic to it...ie pretending to be something we aren't....kinda like when those outback slicker coats from Australia were in style 20 years ago.


Haha, maybe! 

I didn't mean you specifically, but a few people seem to think that buying one of these coats is crazy and a waste of money. I just think that's silly. People assign value to things they want/have and that's a personal choice. How many of us have a pedalboard that costs more than a new guitar? I'll bet quite a few of us. I'm sure to most non-guitarists that seems absolutely insane (and maybe it is), but we certainly don't!



GuitarsCanada said:


> I can't buy the Apple argument. I got rid of my iPhone years ago and have used Android based phones since. There is not a single thing that these phones do not have that an iPhone does not have except about $400 difference in price. Both my current phone the Samsung S6 and my last one the HTC One we better than my iPhone. Now 10 years ago the iPhone was it, not anymore, not by a long shot. They are way overpriced


To each their own. I can't stand Android phones. Every time I pick one up, if feels clunky (the OS, not the phone itself). I play with my friends' Droids from time to time and my mom owns a Droid as well, so I'm ALWAYS showing her how to do things on it, which means I have to figure it out myself, first. Every time this happens, the process on the Droid feels so counter-intuitive for me. But I guess everyone's brain is wired differently.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, maybe!
> 
> 
> To each their own. I can't stand Android phones. Every time I pick one up, if feels clunky (the OS, not the phone itself). I play with my friends' Droids from time to time and my mom owns a Droid as well, so I'm ALWAYS showing her how to do things on it, which means I have to figure it out myself, first. Every time this happens, the process on the Droid feels so counter-intuitive for me. But I guess everyone's brain is wired differently.


i don't say it to be anti iPhone or anti Apple. I say it from a user standpoint. Being a person that had the original Blackberry and have had numerous cellphones since. My wife also dropped Iphone several years ago and loves the Android phones. Like I said, 10 years ago there was nothing that could touch them, nothing. Today that's simply not true and they are still commanding an extreme premium. it's simply not worth it anymore.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> i don't say it to be anti iPhone or anti Apple. I say it from a user standpoint. Being a person that had the original Blackberry and have had numerous cellphones since. My wife also dropped Iphone several years ago and loves the Android phones. Like I said, 10 years ago there was nothing that could touch them, nothing. Today that's simply not true and they are still commanding an extreme premium. it's simply not worth it anymore.


What premium? A new Galaxy S6 Edge will cost you between $829 and $1,049 with no contract. The iPhone 6S is $899-$1,159. So the "extreme" premium is between $70 and $110? 

I think more of the problem is that people have a notion that the Apple products HAVE an extreme premium. When it comes to laptops and computers, this is still true. However, with phones it simply isn't.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> What premium? A new Galaxy S6 Edge will cost you between $829 and $1,049 with no contract. The iPhone 6S is $899-$1,159. So the "extreme" premium is between $70 and $110?
> 
> I think more of the problem is that people have a notion that the Apple products HAVE an extreme premium. When it comes to laptops and computers, this is still true. However, with phones it simply isn't.


I am on Rogers. When I went to get my new phone the iPhone was over $600 the new Samsung was $125 that my friend is an extreme premium. The ridiculous thing is they told me they can't keep the iPhones on the shelf. Selling them like hotcakes. So there are a hell of a lot of people out there that are willing to pay $400 more for an Apple product. I am not one of those people


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am on Rogers. When I went to get my new phone the iPhone was over $600 the new Samsung was $125 that my friend is an extreme premium. The ridiculous thing is they told me they can't keep the iPhones on the shelf. Selling them like hotcakes. So there are a hell of a lot of people out there that are willing to pay $400 more for an Apple product. I am not one of those people


That is Rogers, not Apple. The actual cost of the phones is nearly identical. Telecom providers will give you a bigger discount for signing up and taking one of the phones with a bigger margin because it's good for their business. Don't confuse that with actual prices.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I didn't mean you specifically, but a few people seem to think that buying one of these coats is crazy and a waste of money. I just think that's silly. People assign value to things they want/have and that's a personal choice. How many of us have a pedalboard that costs more than a new guitar? I'll bet quite a few of us. I'm sure to most non-guitarists that seems absolutely insane (and maybe it is), but we certainly don't!


You can bring any "unnecessary" (outside the realm of food/housing) product in, and there will be the people who understand and pay for the high end stuff, the people who understand that but utilize the low/mid range stuff, and the people that don't understand the high end stuff and therefor think the pricing is out to lunch.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am on Rogers. When I went to get my new phone the iPhone was over $600 the new Samsung was $125 that my friend is an extreme premium





hollowbody said:


> That is Rogers, not Apple. The actual cost of the phones is nearly identical. Telecom providers will give you a bigger discount for signing up and taking one of the phones with a bigger margin because it's good for their business. Don't confuse that with actual prices.


You are listing retail prices for phones. Nobody I know is buying phones at retail price. That's why everyone is on some kind of plan. Apple charges $400 to $600 for their phones on a plan because they can, simple as that. When people stop paying them $400 to $600 on a plan they will bring the prices down. No matter how you slice or dice it I can get a brand new, top of the line cell phone in an identical plan as the iPhone for way, way cheaper. Spin it however you want the facts are the facts. If in fact its the carrier the same applies. The carrier is overcharging because there are fools out there willing to pay hundreds more for an Apple. the phones are paid out over the length of the contract, 2 years. The math is simple, I did it and the iPhone is way more.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Rotary iphone


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You are listing retail prices for phones. Nobody I know is buying phones at retail price. That's why everyone is on some kind of plan. Apple charges $400 to $600 for their phones on a plan because they can, simple as that. When people stop paying them $400 to $600 on a plan they will bring the prices down. No matter how you slice or dice it I can get a brand new, top of the line cell phone in an identical plan as the iPhone for way, way cheaper. Spin it however you want the facts are the facts. If in fact its the carrier the same applies. The carrier is overcharging because there are fools out there willing to pay hundreds more for an Apple. the phones are paid out over the length of the contract, 2 years. The math is simple, I did it and the iPhone is way more.


iPhone 6S (64GB) on Rogers with a plan is $528.99

Galaxy 6S Edge (64GB) on Rogers with a plan is $459.99

How are these not almost exactly the same?? This is right from the Rogers site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> iPhone 6S (64GB) on Rogers with a plan is $528.99
> 
> Galaxy 6S Edge (64GB) on Rogers with a plan is $459.99
> 
> ...


I never looked at the Edge, I don't like big phones. I got the Samsung S6. I would not pay $459 for one either. They are not worth that kind of money. No phone is. When I was a young pup I once asked a senior exec at GM how they came up with the pricing on vehicles. he said "as much as people are willing to pay". In other words, market pricing. It's the same as concert tickets. Until people stop and refuse to pay $200 for a concert ticket they will not lower the prices. As long as someone is willing to pay $400 extra for a Canada Goose jacket they will not lower the prices. You can choose to pay it or not. It's a free world. If your product is hot you can get away with. Usually not forever.

Even that piece of shit "look I have an iPhone" plastic model they make was more expensive than my Samsung.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Or buy your phone outright, get a bring your own device plan which is $20/less, not be under a contract and sell the old phone when you want a new one. 

/off-topic.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I never looked at the Edge, I don't like big phones. I got the Samsung S6. I would not pay $459 for one either. They are not worth that kind of money. No phone is. When I was a young pup I once asked a senior exec at GM how they came up with the pricing on vehicles. he said "as much as people are willing to pay". In other words, market pricing. It's the same as concert tickets. Until people stop and refuse to pay $200 for a concert ticket they will not lower the prices. As long as someone is willing to pay $400 extra for a Canada Goose jacket they will not lower the prices. You can choose to pay it or not. It's a free world. If your product is hot you can get away with. Usually not forever.
> 
> Even that piece of shit "look I have an iPhone" plastic model they make was more expensive than my Samsung.


The Edge isn't bigger, it just has a different screen. The bigger one is the Edge+. I'm just saying that the S6 Edge is the competitor to the iPhone 6S. The S6 competes with the iPhone 6. It's possible you were comparing an iPhone 6S to an S6, which would definitely have a price difference, since you're not really comparing equivalent models across the ranges (no one compares a Honda Accord to a Lexus ES).

I'm not sure who you spoke with regarding iPhone vs. Samsung pricing. Maybe that Samsung was on clearance that day, which makes a comparison moot, but the prices between comparable models is off by $70-100 max.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

exhausted said:


> Or buy your phone outright, get a bring your own device plan which is $20/less, not be under a contract and sell the old phone when you want a new one.
> 
> /off-topic.


That's what I do. I bought my iPhone unlocked and have switched providers as-needed over the last year til I find one I'm satisfied with. Currently it's Rogers, but I have nothing holding me from jumping on a good deal.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have a Cellphone and I don't care. Dumped mine in Lake Huron 2 years ago. Got sick and tired of being ripped off by uncaring providers.
Feels good being "Cell Free".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> That's what I do. I bought my iPhone unlocked and have switched providers as-needed over the last year til I find one I'm satisfied with. Currently it's Rogers, but I have nothing holding me from jumping on a good deal.


Thanks to the new laws, anyone can jump ship before their contract is up now.



Wileyone said:


> I don't have a Cellphone and I don't care. Dumped mine in Lake Huron 2 years ago. Got sick and tired of being ripped off by uncaring providers.
> Feels good being "Cell Free".


This would work for me, if not for the fact that a) I don't have (or want) a landline b) I use it to contact the people closest to me on a regular basis c) I use it in other countries for free (wifi) d) it's the only calendar I check with any regularity e) it's my GPS f) it's my digital camera


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> Thanks to the new laws, anyone can jump ship before their contract is up now.


I know they reduced the length of contracts to 2 years, but what is the procedure for breaking contract? I thought you still had to pay a penalty, but there was a cap on the amount or something?? Let me know if I'm missing something, because that's certainly helpful news. Consumers need an out after they've signed a contract and their provider isn't living up to their end of the bargain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think there is a cap. There was a cap before too (I think) but it was a big number?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

A great example I point to when it comes to the North American vs. China product costing is Godin. They make a quality product in North America that competes well with the Chinese.

What I don't like about Canada Goose or other textile manufacturers is that if they do need to eventually lower their prices they will do so by taking their manufacturing offshore - not by lowering profits. There's nothing I hate more than paying essentially the same price for made in Canada as I do for made in China. For years all of my suits came from Moores as they featured only Canadian products. Now i don't go near the store. My wife just paid $300 ( half-price!!!!) for a Michael Kors purse made in China. I coulda' died! I was shopping for a ring for my Maggs for Christmas and she wanted Vera Wang. Peoples had the Wang collection sitting right next to the 60% off + no-taxes Canadian-made stuff. "No discounts on Vera Wang" says the clerk. "Where's it made?" asks I. "Well her name IS Wang so of course it's made in China" says the clerk. My wife did not get Wanged for Christmas 

Now I will buy products made off-shore ..................... but they must be considerably cheaper than what's made here. I refuse to drive what little manufacturing we have left away - it's completely unsustainable to do so.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I guess Im one of those people that from a "style" perspective alone, cant appreciate the differences between a $200 "super practical" North Face parka
> http://www.altitude-sports.com/en/t...-tnf-cx66-en?gclid=CNP1kpfEmsoCFQqpaQodVZINSA
> and a $800. Canada Goose Parka.
> http://www.canada-goose.com/ca/en/shelburne-parka-801688289615.html?gclid=CL7A4NnEmsoCFQaraQodbPUHAQ
> ...


You're probably right that you're one of those people that can't appreciate the difference between the two. Which is why you won't be buying the more expensive one.

Like my wife is one of those people who can't appreciate the difference between a Squier and an American Fender. Or a Gibson Standard vs. a Studio. Or a Custom Shop vs. a Gibson Standard. People who appreciate the difference care about it and pay more.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Duster said:


> Like my wife is one of those people who can't appreciate the difference between a Squier and an American Fender. Or a Gibson Standard vs. a Studio. Or a Custom Shop vs. a Gibson Standard. People who appreciate the difference care about it and pay more.


that's not necessarily true. (there are lots of people, many of whom post here, in fact) who know full well the difference and _yet still decide the cost does not justify the difference_. it's not that they can't tell, or don't appreciate. they just don't assign value the same way you do. for me, i've had squiers, mexi's and standards. i know the difference personally. no way in hell would you catch me buying a new am std strat. is it a nice guitar? sure! nicer than a mexi? sure it is! do i think it's worth $1800? not even close! but when someone posts anNGD thread talking about their new am std strat, i'll say nice guitar! cause it is a nice guitar. i won't be saying "you're a retard for paying that much!!!" because i'm aware that each of us assign value differently.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

yep you will see them in the second hand store for ten bucks in a couple years and all the preppy hipsters and yuppies will be on to something else. Some hobo will be living under a bridge wearing a Canada Goose jacket.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good point, but on the other hand, if someone that can't justify the extra expense for a jacket were to win the lottery and were looking to buy an "expensive" jacket, Canada Goose is aligned to supply just what they need.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Good point, but on the other hand, if someone that can't justify the extra expense for a jacket were to win the lottery and were looking to buy an "expensive" jacket, Canada Goose is aligned to supply just what they need.


Ya like they'd stay in miserable, cold Canada during winter


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> Good point, but on the other hand, if someone that can't justify the extra expense for a jacket were to win the lottery and were looking to buy an "expensive" jacket, Canada Goose is aligned to supply just what they need.


Even then, Canada Goose won't fit the bill. 

Canada Goose fits that market where people have to save a few paychecks to buy one. That's their market - average people buying jackets to feel good about themselves - for the most part. These people kinda suck in my opinion, but that's a rant best left for another day.

I went jacket shopping after being awarded a few decent sized projects a few years back. Just as I was slipping one jacket on (actually it was being put on for me), I saw the price tag of $5995 + tx. THAT's what a lottery winner would spend and where a lottery winner may choose to shop.

I was watching an interview with Kevin Hart where he explains that some of the clothes he wears is so expensive and so out of peoples' reach that no one even notices them.

My sister fell ass backwards into an insanely high paying job when she was younger. What did she start doing? Buying knock-offs, because people were likely to think they were real due to the car, house, etc. Classic if you ask me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The wife bought me a no name down jacket for my birthday/xmas. I just came back in from cleaning and starting the car and truck and cleaning the sidewalks. Depending where you are it's -20 or colder. With a long sleeved t-shirt and the jacket the upper part of me was warm. Jeans don't have a lot of insulation. The jacket, made in 'Nam cost $25. That works for me. As far as the price of the Goose jackets and things go, if they were fire retardant they would be acceptable. At most of the sites I occasionally go to for work they wouldn't let me out of the truck without fire retardant clothing.


----------

